# Smoked Cheese Using the AMNS Batch #1 Using Cherry



## beer-b-q (Mar 5, 2011)

Thursday, 3/3/2011 was a nice day so we smoked some cheese In my MES 40 using the AMAZE-N-SMOKER.   I used Cherry Dust on this batch and smoked it for 3hrs.  Sorry that I didn't get any pics while in the smoker but the camera's battery died and had to be recharged.

Also pay no attention to the imprinted date on the pics, I haven't figured out how to set it yet... LOL

Here are the pics before going into the smoker














After coming out of smoker













Sealed up and into the fridge to mellow out...


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh man thats a load of goodness there.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 5, 2011)

nice looking smoked cheese.....I'll need to smoke some cheese. Havent done that yet. I bet that big mes 40 looked empty with that cheese in there..


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work Paul.  I'll be down to pick up some.  :)

Can't wait to hear about the flavor.  Love me some smoked gouda.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 5, 2011)

I still have a bunch more to smoke but wanted to use a different flavor of wood on it... I think either Bourbon Oak or Wine Barrel Oak on the next batch...


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 5, 2011)

Man i love me some cheese and that looks great.. I love wasabi best stuff ever


----------



## les3176 (Mar 5, 2011)

That looks great paul!!! man i love smoked gouda! and smoked swiss is the best on pastrami!!!


----------



## chefrob (Mar 5, 2011)

great lookin stuff paul!


----------



## justpassingthru (Mar 5, 2011)

That's some good looking cheese Paul, makes me envious, we don't have that kind of a selection of here, worst of all is we don't have any Monterey Jack, their Cheddar is as hard as a rock and they don't have anything with a little heat to it.

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

Paul,

The color coming out of the smoker looks PERFECT !!!!

Those are gonna be Awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2011)

The cheese looks great, perfect color. The thing I hate about smoking cheese is you have to wait so long to eat it. I'm sure yours will be worth the wait!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 6, 2011)

Great Job  Paul!

Did you light (1) end or both ends?

Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 6, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Great Job  Paul!
> 
> Did you light (1) end or both ends?
> 
> Todd


Yeah, both ends and smoked for right at 3.5 hrs.  I  still have a bunch that I didn't smoke and plan on doing it using either wine barrel oak or bourbon oak later this week...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Yeah, both ends and smoked for right at 3.5 hrs.  I  still have a bunch that I didn't smoke and plan on doing it using either wine barrel oak or bourbon oak later this week...


Go easy with those wine & bourbon barrel oaks Paul!

You know how ya get!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## distre (Mar 6, 2011)

That is some really good looking cheese there Beer-B-Q. I like the Gouda and Hot Pepper Cheese, but would really like to try the Wasabi you have there. I've been using the oak wine barrel in my AMNS and I do like it, but I do the the triple smoke with lighting it on both ends and on the middle. I bet yours will be great with which ever you choose. Good Job.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 6, 2011)

I did some last month with cherry and the amazin smoker and gave a bunch of it away.  It was a hit.  This looks awesome.  You'll love it.


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Mar 6, 2011)

Paul, now that is some fine looking cheese!  The after smoke color is excellent too!  It would appear to me that I am not the only one that loves smoked cheese and more especially smoked hot pepper or smoked pepper jack cheese.  I have been getting a commercial smoked cheese at a local super market that is Apple Wood Smoked Cheddar and Apple Wood Smoked Pepper Jack, it is absolutely fantastic!  So, my friend you might want to try some Apple Wood if you have any more Cheddar or Pepper Jack to smoke! Only a suggestion Paul, you know what you want! Best of luck and don't forget to let us have a look at the new smoke when it happens!

Your Friend,

Barry


----------



## meateater (Mar 6, 2011)

Ya marked them, that ain't no fun in two weeks!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks great!

My first cheese smoke is getting near the two week in rest point.

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Mar 7, 2011)

That looks fabulous. Great color. You should try smoking some Havarti. I did some and people raved about it.


----------



## biaviian (Mar 7, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Yeah, both ends and smoked for right at 3.5 hrs.  I  still have a bunch that I didn't smoke and plan on doing it using either wine barrel oak or bourbon oak later this week...


I use the bourbon barrel when smoking cheese.  I love the flavor it gives off.  Heck, I just love the smell of the dust itself.  I swear you can get drunk smelling it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 21, 2011)

Over the weekend we got into the cheese that we smoked at the first of the month.

We opened the Hoffman's Hot Pepper, the David Jacks Pepper Jack and the Yancey's Fancy Wasabi Horseradish Hot.  Let me tell you the Wasabi didn't last long, it was Awesome...

I think this time the Cherry Smoke was definitely a lot better than the cheeses I have smoked in the past using Hickory.  It was a much mellower flavor, the Hickory was too harsh.

Everyone that sampled some loved it, next batch I am going to try Bourbon Oak and see how that works...


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 21, 2011)

Over the weekend we got into the cheese that we smoked at the first of the month.

We opened the Hoffman's Hot Pepper, the David Jacks Pepper Jack and the Yancey's Fancy Wasabi Horseradish Hot.  Let me tell you the Wasabi didn't last long, it was Awesome...

I think this time the Cherry Smoke was definitely a lot better than the cheeses I have smoked in the past using Hickory.  It was a much mellower flavor, the Hickory was too harsh.

Everyone that sampled some loved it, next batch I am going to try Bourbon Oak and see how that works...


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 22, 2011)

Great job Paul. I need to crank out some more cheese soon, we are getting low.  I bet that Cherry smoke is gonna be tasty with the cheese for sure


----------

